# Camelias & Azaleas



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2001)

I have about 20 large bushes next to my house, I would like to move without harming too much. When is the best time to move and what is the best process. I'm guessing by size I'm going to need a back hoe. My camelias are blooming now, and my azaleas will bloom in Feb at the earliest. Is there any preparation necessary.

I appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Nov 8, 2001)

Here in N.Fla. You can move Azaleas just about any time you wish.Be gentle.Get plenty of root,they CAN be a pain getting out of the ground depending on the soil.Camellia japonica which is what it sounds like you have Do Not like to be moved,I have tried and can say it never worked out.Im sure it can be done with the right equipment and care .A back hoe is hard on plants you wish to save.


----------

